# Pineapple Sponges EVERYWHERE!



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Pineapple Sponges are EVERYWHERE in my tank recently.

I started with about 3 of them on the liverock during the cycle, but within the last 2 weeks they have almost taken over the backwall of my tank (textured surface) and i noticed yesterday that in my 2nd chamber, between the skimmer and the chemipure that there are hundreds...

Also have those small circular calcium worms... they seem to be buddies with the pinapple sponges

I also noticed that i had mysis shrimp lay eggs and hatch last night. Was walking by the tank and noticed white things EVERYWHERE... they were baby mysis shrimp that couldnt swim in the current.

My cleaner shrimp were enjoying the meal


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

sponges are good, they filter a HUGE amount of water for free floating stuff and polish water. 

mysis shrimp ? I think you mean peppermind shrimp or cleaner or blood shrimp. grown mysis shrimp is like 1/3 of an inch. so babies u almost cant see
and shrimps are live bearers. I have tried raising the peppermind shrimp and blood shrimp babies, and just way too much work, not worth the effort, but good food for fish and corals.

they spawn ever 3 nights if everything is kept stable.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I have pictures..... Maybe they are cleaner shrimp babies?

They were about the size of my copepods.... Ill post them tonight... but the tank exploded with shrimp looking creatures


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Someone mentioned they could be brine shrimp hatchlings? shrimp nauplii?

Is this possible or are they still too big for brine?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Kweli said:


> Someone mentioned they could be brine shrimp hatchlings? shrimp nauplii?
> 
> Is this possible or are they still too big for brine?


its cleaner shrimp.

brine shrimp is red .....


----------

